# Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley* Merged



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

Its Starting! Lets GO Bulls!!!!!!!!!!!

*1st Round*

*1 Chicago Derrick Rose (PG) Memphis *
2 Miami Michael Beasley (PF) Kansas State 
3 Minnesota O.J. Mayo (SG) USC 
4 Seattle Russell Westbrook (PG) UCLA 
5 Memphis Kevin Love (PF) UCLA 
6 New York Danilo Gallinari (SF) Italy 
7 LA Clippers Eric Gordon (SG) Indiana 
8 Milwaukee Joe Alexander (SF) West Virginia 
9 Charlotte D.J. Augustin (PG) Texas 
10 New Jersey Brook Lopez (C) Stanford 
11 Indiana Jerryd Bayless (PG) Arizona 
12 Sacramento Jason Thompson (PF) Rider 
13 Portland Brandon Rush (SG) Kansas 
14 Golden State Anthony Randolph (PF) LSU 
15 Phoenix Robin Lopez (C) Stanford 
16 Philadelphia Marreese Speights (C) Florida 
17 Toronto Roy Hibbert (C) Georgetown 
18 Washington JaVale McGee (C) Nevada 
19 Cleveland J. J. Hickson (PF) NC State 
20 Charlotte Alexis Ajinca (PF) France 
21 New Jersey Ryan Anderson (PF) California 
22 Orlando Courtney Lee (SG) Western Kentucky 
23 Utah Kosta Koufos (C) Ohio State 
24 Seattle Serge Ibaka (PF) Congo 
25 Houston Nicolas Batum (SF) France 
26 San Antonio George Hill (PG) Indiana Purdue 
27 New Orleans Darrell Arthur (PF) Kansas 
28 Memphis Donte Greene (SF) Syracuse 
29 Detroit D.J. White (PF) Indiana 
30 Boston J. R. Giddens (SG) New Mexico 

1 Minnesota Nikola Pekovic (C) Serbia 
2 Seattle Walter Sharpe (PF) UAB 
3 Portland Joey Dorsey (PF) Memphis 
4 Minnesota Mario Chalmers (PG) Kansas 
5 LA Clippers DeAndre Jordan (C) Texas A&M 
6 Portland Omer Asik (C) Turkey 
7 Milwaukee Luc Richard Mbah a Moute (SF) UCLA 
8 Charlotte Kyle Weaver (PG) Washington State 
*9 Chicago Sonny Weems (SG) Arkansas *
10 New Jersey Chris Douglas-Roberts (SG) Memphis 
11 Indiana Nathan Jawai (PF) Australia 
12 Sacramento Sean Singletary (PG) Virginia 
13 Sacramento Patrick Ewing Jr. (SF) Georgetown 
14 Utah Ante Tomic (C) Croatia 
15 San Antonio Goran Dragic (PG) Slovenia 
16 Seattle Trent Plaisted (C) BYU 
17 Washington Bill Walker (SF) Kansas State 
18 Phoenix Malik Hairston (SG) Oregon 
19 Golden State Richard Hendrix (PF) Alabama 
20 Seattle DeVon Hardin (C) California 
21 Dallas 
22 Miami 
23 Utah 
24 Houston 
25 Portland 
26 Seattle 
27 San Antonio 
28 LA Lakers 
29 Detroit 
30 Boston


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*2008 NBA Draft*

Coverage begins on ESPN....right now.

Who will go #1? Still up in the air (except in the room with Paxson, Reindsorf, Forman, and Del *****).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

Derrick Rose looks ready to cry, and Beasley looks pretty happy. (So maybe Riley guaranteed him that nothing dumb is going to happen, or at least Paxson).
Brook Lopez talking on the phone with his agent.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Rose looked nervous and was sweating an ocean!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Hopefully that means he drops down the draft board...well at least past 1 : D


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Bulls to take Derrick Rose because Rose is the best fit for them at this juncture.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Katz says its Derrick Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Hopefully Hinrich and Hughes get traded by the end of the night. Rose, Gordon, Thabo, and a little Duhon (or Pargo). That's the backcourt. I don't want any of this crap about trying to find minutes for all these guys next year. Package up Hinrich, Hughes, Gooden, and Thomas some way to get a 4 or 5.

Too bad Jeff Van Gundy isn't our GM.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**



BG7 Lavigne said:


> Too bad Jeff Van Gundy isn't our GM.



Gyehh, now there's a scary thought. It's bad enough having to listen to him as a broadcaster.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**



JRose5 said:


> Gyehh, now there's a scary thought. It's bad enough having to listen to him as a broadcaster.


I like him as a broadcaster. He's pretty smart back there. I wouldnt have minded Beasley but I think Rose is the right pick.

1) I think Rose is more likely to become a top 5 player in the NBA then Beasley is.

2) I think its easier to find a scoring PF then a dominant PG.

3) I think Tyrus Thomas will become a very good PF especially with Rose dishing the ball. 

Either would be a huge upgrade for the Bulls but I am glad we are taking Derrick Rose!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

My final mock draft.

1. Chicago Bulls - Derrick Rose
2. Miami Heat - Michael Beasley
3. Minnesota T'Wolves - Kevin Love
4. Seattle Supersonics - OJ Mayo
5. Memphis Grizzlies - Eric Gordon
6. New York Knicks - Jerryd Bayless
7. LA Clippers- Russell Westbrook
8. Milwaukee Bucks - Joe Alexander
9. Charlotte Bobcats - Brooke Lopez
10. New Jersey Nets - Danillo Gallinari
11. Indiana Pacers - Kosta Koufos
12. Sacramento Kings - DJ Augustin
13. Portland Trailblazers - Anthony Randolph
14. Golden St. Warriors - DeAndre Jordan


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**



BG7 Lavigne said:


> Hopefully Hinrich and Hughes get traded by the end of the night. Rose, Gordon, Thabo, and a little Duhon (or Pargo). That's the backcourt. I don't want any of this crap about trying to find minutes for all these guys next year. Package up Hinrich, Hughes, Gooden, and Thomas some way to get a 4 or 5.
> 
> Too bad Jeff Van Gundy isn't our GM.


Yeah cause he's doing a great job as a GM, oh wait...


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...o-bulls-derrick-rose-nba-draft,1,557325.story

KC Johnson said the Bulls like Beasley a ton and have tried to land the 2nd pick too. Says the Heat dont seem to want to give it up. I wonder if the Heat Bulls rumors of today were actually based more around the Bulls going after the 2nd pick then going after Wade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

It's time! The Rose era is about to be hailed in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

LOL Bulls get a big boo..LOL


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

come on pick the right guy!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Hopefully Paxson can get that #2 away from Miami. Give them Hinrich, Sefolosha, Noah, Tyrus, at the very least.

If you can get a Rose/Gordon/Deng/Beasley core, you don't hold up on that because of Tyrus freaking Thomas or whatever. You will be able to get the role players around them using salary exceptions, etc.

Knicks fans booing haha....jealous much.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

Waiting for the Bulls to go over the 5 minutes as Riley nabs Rose...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**



BG7 Lavigne said:


> Hopefully Paxson can get that #2 away from Miami. Give them Hinrich, Sefolosha, Noah, Tyrus, at the very least.
> 
> If you can get a Rose/Gordon/Deng/Beasley core, you don't hold up on that because of Tyrus freaking Thomas or whatever. You will be able to get the role players around them using salary exceptions, etc.
> 
> Knicks fans booing haha....jealous much.


get rid of the "farm" for one player? no thank you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

All of the guys were right. we pick Rose, we need to move some players.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*



truebluefan said:


> All of the guys were right. we pick Rose, we need to move some players.


hehe, didn't see that pick coming :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**



liekomgj4ck said:


> get rid of the "farm" for one player? no thank you.


A 33 win farm....and not the part of the farm that got you most of those wins.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

Derrick Rose!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

1 for 1!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

Happy (belated by 42 hours 39 minutes) birthday to me! Rose all the way baby!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**

So, you guys got Rose. 

That means there guards flying out of Chicago now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Riley gets the guy he wanted siince before the season.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Beasley goes two, no shocks yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 2008 NBA Draft*

Beasley to Miami.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official NBA 2008 Bulls Draft Thread *Rose VS Beasley**



Dean the Master said:


> So, you guys got Rose.
> 
> That means there guards flying out of Chicago now.


yeah I agree. Trade for low post player.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

One thing with Rose is we will have the most athletic PG in the league from day one. He has Kobe type athleticism from the PG position. He will be exciting to watch thats for sure!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T-wolves. Mayo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle on the clock. 

Westbrook.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Knicks are taking Bayless for sure now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Good picks so far. Glad to see the Wolves didn't blow the #4 on Lopez. I think that the Sonics definitely got it right here. He would've been my pick too for them.

So far the draft is going exactly how I'd have drawn it up.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Kevin Love going to the Grizz, or are they going with a wing player or Lopez? I have a feeling Love may be the guy unless they take a combo guard like Bayless.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Memphis Grizzlies. 

K love.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kevin Love...no shock, great pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Good picks so far. Glad to see the Wolves didn't blow the #4 on Lopez. I think that the Sonics definitely got it right here. He would've been my pick too for them.
> 
> So far the draft is going exactly how I'd have drawn it up.


Westbrook is a solid pick for that team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No way the Knicks don't take Bayless. Small chance they take Augustin, but I doubt it. Has to be Bayless.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

So far very predictable, and I got every pick right (with what I personally would've done, combined with what I thought they might do). Knicks rolling with the Italian, or with Gordon/Bayless? This one I don't know for sure since there is a foreigner I haven't seen play before involved, with ties to the organization.

Love is definitley the best interviewee so far. No comparison. Show biz runs in his family though lol.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> No way the Knicks don't take Bayless. Small chance they take Augustin, but I doubt it. Has to be Bayless.


IDK man, he'd be my pick, but it's far from a guarantee.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, that was a dumb pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NY Knicks on the clock. 

Seven straight years missing the playoffs. 

D Gallinari!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

HAHA, told ya. That was my guess, the Italian goes to NY.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Should have let Isiah make the pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They say this guy can play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ha Ha The Rooster!!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It'll definitely be interesting to see him play REAL basketball. The Knicks are such a joke now though, with a running philosophy and a bunch of fat guys in the post and no PG lol.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Draftexpress on pace to get all of the lotteries right. They must have sold their soul to the devil for that one. Shocking really, they've been horrible in their mocks in the past.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> No way the Knicks don't take Bayless.



Where is the pie in the face smiley?:whistling:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Eric Gordon goes here, but it might be Bayless.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far, DX had Gordon high. He hasnt been picked yet. 

Clippers. 15th losing season in last 16 years. 

Eric Gordon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wonder if Paxson would trade Hinrich to Milwaukee for the pick and take Lopez here.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The thing that really doesn't make sense about the Knick's pick, is that I'm assuming D'Antoni will run a system like Phoenix, which was full of quick guys with great lateral movement, but the white announcer (not Van Gundy) said (and I noticed it myself in the highlights) that he doesn't appear to have great lateral mobility. More skilled and lanky, but not quick or fast. That doesn't seem to fit IMO, with what I expect the Knicks to try and evolve into.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I wonder if Paxson would trade Hinrich to Milwaukee for the pick and take Lopez here.


Is he mobile enough? He's over 7', and skilled, so that would be nice, but would he run well enough to fit with us? I haven't seen him play enough to really know.

As for us trading Hinrich, we'll have to wait till July 1st for trades I would assume. Hopefully we can S&T Gordon etc for Alexander, and then others (Noc, Hughes, Gooden, etc) for a real C, like Lopez if he's mobile enough.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks...

Joe Alexander...No surprise there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Get out of the way Yi, there's a new Chinese guy in town.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

There goes my boy. Hopefully they trade him to a team I like...namely the BULLS lol.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Is he mobile enough? He's over 7', and skilled, so that would be nice, but would he run well enough to fit with us? I haven't seen him play enough to really know.
> 
> As for us trading Hinrich, we'll have to wait till July 1st for trades I would assume. Hopefully we can S&T Gordon etc for Alexander, and then others (Noc, Hughes, Gooden, etc) for a real C, like Lopez if he's mobile enough.


I think he would be better for a fast pace offense than Tyrus Thomas, and then you'd have Noah at power forward. 

Gordon isn't going to agree to a sign and trade to the Bucks, and be behind Redd.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Get out of the way Yi, there's a new Chinese guy in town.


LOL, he's hardly chinese. He's American, and has HUGE ears lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats

Will it be Lopez?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We would have had a choice between Bayless and Lopez if we stuck at #9. Wouldn't have been too horrible of a night. We probably would have taken Lopez here.

Lopez/Okafor twin towers I assume.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DJ AugustinWow....


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I think he would be better for a fast pace offense than Tyrus Thomas, and then you'd have Noah at power forward.
> 
> Gordon isn't going to agree to a sign and trade to the Bucks, and be behind Redd.


I'd go with Alexander at the 3, Tyrus at the 4, and trade Deng and Noah for a real 5. 

Rose
Thabs
Alexander
Tyrus
(Real Center)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

MJ is awful as talent scout. Nate Robinson II


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bye, Bye Raymond Felton.

I had Koufos going to the Pacers, but they'll take Lopez if he's there.

I think NJ goes Bayless.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Lopez certainly would've made more sense there. The Cats already have Felton, and Augustine is just a DUMB pick. As good as Jordan was as a player, he's just as bad as a GM. HORRIBLE.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

With Lopez falling, Paxson should try to move back into the draft using maybe a future first to get DeAndre Jordan and make him our project center. The guy's body and athleticism is amazing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They can't possibly pass on Lopez here. No way, no how.

Bayless might drop to 12.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets. 



Brook Lopez


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I think NJ goes Bayless.


Why? They have Harris.

It's Lopez.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Jordan is pretty small. Maybe he could be like Amare, but I don't think he's nearly as athletic either.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> With Lopez falling, Paxson should try to move back into the draft using maybe a future first to get DeAndre Jordan and make him our project center. The guy's body and athleticism is amazing.


Thats Noahs position.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> Thats Noahs position.


Noah doesn't have Dwight's body, Jordan does.

Our future firsts should hopefully be crappy anyhow.

Suns are known to trade out if their guy isn't there, so maybe at 15. Although I have Jordan going to the Warriors.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Brook Lopez seems like a dolt.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Noah doesn't have Dwight's body


Who cares? We've got a good prospect at the center position.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers

Bayless


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Bayless was a no brainer here IMO. Surprised he didn't go sooner to be honest.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Noah doesn't have Dwight's body, Jordan does.
> 
> Our future firsts should hopefully be crappy anyhow.
> 
> Suns are known to trade out if their guy isn't there, so maybe at 15. Although I have Jordan going to the Warriors.


Jordan isn't even close to Dwight's body. Shorter, smaller, not as athletic. Where do these comparisons start exactly????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kings are next. Will it be Randolph, Greene? Someone else?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jordan's a little bit taller, has a larger wingspan, larger standing reach. Dwight has about 1 1/2" on DeAndre in jumping leap. 

They are about the same strength wise coming in, Jordan a little farther ahead.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I could see that being a good pick.

I wanna see a trade happen soon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sac Kings

Jason Thompson 6-11 250 lbs 

DX had him going 14.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

WTF, who is this dude?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:rofl2:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Rush, Randolph here?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blazers

B Rush!! Guard


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That's a good pick for them there. He could play some SF, so that should be a good fit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warriors

GS has 6 Free agents

A Randolph.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns 

R Lopez.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sixers 

DX has Arthur going there, but Donte Greene is still available.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

College admissions are a joke.


----------



## THEbigO (Apr 9, 2006)

how have there been no trades yet. im bummed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sixers Speights from Florida


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

THEbigO said:


> how have there been no trades yet. im bummed.


Guys have to be picked before a trade can be made after the 2:30 deadline.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> College admissions are a joke.


Meaning? Lopez's sound like morons and got into Stanford? lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

THEbigO said:


> how have there been no trades yet. im bummed.


It has been a quiet draft hasn't it!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Somewhere, Pat Riley, Dwyane Wade, and MIchael Beasley are sitting in some type of lair just laughing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Koufos is gone here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors picking for Pacers

Hibbert!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought DeAndre Jordan got invited to the green room. Guess he got some bad news and decided not to show up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bayless is getting traded to Portland for Jarrett Jack and the rights to Brandon Rush according to Chad Ford.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ESPN's Chad Ford: "The Portland Trail Blazers have verbally agreed to a deal that will send the rights to Brandon Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Indiana Pacers for the rights to Jerryd Bayless and Ike Diogu, according to a Blazers source." DraftExpress's Givony has it slightly different: "Jarrett Jack, Josh McRoberts and the #13 pick (Rush) for #11 (Jerryd Bayless). Indiana must have a trade exception. Kevin Pritchard does it again! What a great compliment for Brandon Roy."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Washington 

McGee


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thanks. The trade just announced.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cleveland

Arthur has fallen to here. Will Cleveland pick him? DX had him going 16, not 19. Koufos is here as well. 

How about Jordan?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs

Hickson a forward

DX had him going 24.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Arthur looks pissed. I doubt he falls out of the first round like Lampe a few years ago, but he might, since a lot of teams will start taking foreigners in the 20 so they don't have to pay them. He should go to Charlotte here though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats again. They traded for this pick, so they must have someone in mind. 

Ajinca from France 7-1 255


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Arthur looks pissed. I doubt he falls out of the first round like Lampe a few years ago, but he might, since a lot of teams will start taking foreigners in the 20 so they don't have to pay them. He should go to Charlotte here though.


I am surprised he has fallen into the 20's


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

There must be a trade brewing, because Chad Ford hasn't updated his draft blog lately.

With Bayless on board, Gordon to Portland looks very slim.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NJ Nets

Anderson from California 6-10 235

DX had him the first pick of the second round.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic won 52 games. 

had 801 three pt shots! 

C Lee from W Kentucky. Good pick for Orlando.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Utah Jazz

Kosta Koufos 7-0 265 lbs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arthur continues to fall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle 

Sege Ibaka 6-10 from the Congo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Africans don't seem to pan out most of the time. Probably a dumb pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Houston Rockets 

Batum a guard, all-star from the french league. 6-7 210


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe we can get Arthur at 39.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We may get a nice player in the second round.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arthur has a kidney issue. That explains it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SA Spurs 

George Hill 6-2 181

DX had him going 14 in the second round


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Guys that could fall to the Bulls that I wouldn't mind taking: DeAndre Jordan, Billy Walker, Darrell Arthur, Ante Tomic, or Joey Dorsey.

Not too high on Dorsey, but the first 4 I would be thrilled with.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Guys that could fall to the Bulls that I wouldn't mind taking: DeAndre Jordan, Billy Walker, Darrell Arthur, Ante Tomic, or Joey Dorsey.
> 
> Not too high on Dorsey, but the first 4 I would be thrilled with.


I like DJ White as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NO Hornets for the Blazers 

D Arthur!!! Wow. If he is healthy, Blazers got a player!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Grizzlies are going to take Douglas-Roberts here.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man I wish we had Paul Allen as our owner. Trading for Bayless, and now buying the rights to the Arthur pick. Hell of an owner there!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Memphis from the Lakers 


d Greene from Syracuse 6-9 221

DX had him at 13!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Guys that could fall to the Bulls that I wouldn't mind taking: DeAndre Jordan, Billy Walker, Darrell Arthur, Ante Tomic, or Joey Dorsey.
> 
> Not too high on Dorsey, but the first 4 I would be thrilled with.


We're getting close. Only 10 picks away. I'd like to see Walker as an athlete 3 for us, DeAndre Jordan as an upgrade over Noah, Dorsey is a beast for as short as he is, and was hoping for Arthur but missed out on that one. It'd sure be nice to have an owner with some more balls or not so tight. We could've had our choice of all those with the Hornets' pick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blazers are going to take Kobe Bryant at 33...you heard it here first : D

DeAndre Jordan is a major casualty of the no preps to pro rule.

If we can get a big like Tomic or Jordan though, you take them and be happy.

I wouldn't mind taking Jason Richards, the NCAA assist leader, with our 2nd pick, and try to develop him into a backup.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

If we didn't have a surplus of guards, I'd love to get CDR as well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Joey Dorsey seems like a Joe Dumars pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pistons

Is Walker their man? Will they keep their word?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Pistons
> 
> Is Walker their man? Will they keep their word?


Good point. Forgot about that rumor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pistons

DJ White. Damn...I was secretly hoping he fell to us.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Didn't know him lol. Glad Walker is still around though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll be happy if Walker, Tomic, or Jordan is on board at 39. It'll be like when Aaron Gray fell to us last year, and Duhon in 2004.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It'll be a hell of a lot better if Walker or Jordan actually FALL to 39 than it was when slow man Gray or Dunothing got picked by us in the 2nd....where they belonged.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston Celtics 

Chalmers? Roberts? Jordan?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> It'll be a hell of a lot better if Walker or Jordan actually FALL to 39 than it was when slow man Gray or Dunothing got picked by us in the 2nd....where they belonged.


Gray and Duhon should have both been picked in the top 20...maybe even top 15.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I'll be happy if Walker, Tomic, or Jordan is on board at 39. It'll be like when Aaron Gray fell to us last year, and Duhon in 2004.


I would be too!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Can I nominate Kevin Prichard for Executive of the Year right now. He managed to get a potential Top 5 pick and pick up two possible low post scorers (Diogu and Arthur) for the #13 pick, a back-up PG, and a guy who never plays. Just an amazing job. I mean:

Bayless, Roy, Blake, Webster, Outlaw, Aldridge, Oden, Diogu, Frye, Arthur. I'd consider Nocioni for Frye and filler.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston picks JR Giddens 6-5 guard


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ouch, Jordan into the 2nd round. He was a green room invite, but he declined his invite....good decision.

Please fall to the Bulls. Big, tall, long, athletic guy for our uptempo system...yes please.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Gray and Duhon should have both been picked in the top 20...maybe even top 15.


Sorry, but you're crazy there. They are not that good, period. The lotto is for future starters. Neither of those 2 have any business getting meaningful minutes at all. 2nd round is being generous for them.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Quick thoughts on the end of the first round.

- Portland did an amazing job (see above)

- I like Robin Lopez for the Suns. They need some guys who will just rebound, play D, and run the floor.

- What the hell are the Bobcats doing? Augustin and Ajinca with their two first round picks. Neither of those guys even seems like a starter to me. 

- I like Love to the Grizzlies and love the reaction Gallinari got from the MSG crowd. Is there anything better than when an obviously overwhelmed foreigner gets booed by the MSG crowd? It's funny on so many levels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Can I nominate Kevin Prichard for Executive of the Year right now. He managed to get a potential Top 5 pick and pick up two possible low post scorers (Diogu and Arthur) for the #13 pick, a back-up PG, and a guy who never plays. Just an amazing job. I mean:
> 
> Bayless, Roy, Blake, Webster, Outlaw, Aldridge, Oden, Diogu, Frye, Arthur. I'd consider Nocioni for Frye and filler.


Has has some decent your talent. 

I would too. Noc for Frye...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Jordan to the Wolves would be ideal for them. Walker makes some sense too as an athletic wing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DJ White being traded??


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> Quick thoughts on the end of the first round.
> 
> - Portland did an amazing job (see above)
> 
> ...


I thought that the MSG crowd was classless as always, what a bunch of scumbags. They did redeem themselves somewhat for Arthur, but I absolutely hate New Yorkers from the stuff they do during both drafts. Just obnoxious, classless, etc etc etc. 

I agree about the Bobcats. Jordan is as stupid as a GM as he was good as a player. That's saying something.

Portland is going to be an absolute dynasty if everything goes as expected. Possible all-star caliber players at the 1,2,3,4 and 5 now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are going to get a nice player in the second round!! 

Twolves N Pekovic 6-11 Center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle 

Chalmers and Roberts available. 

Seattle gets DJ White, pick is for Detroit

Walter Sharpe Forward 6-9


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully there is a bunch of foreign players taken here so one of Walker or Jordan are there. Both guys have so much upside (same with Tomic). I'd be upset with Paxson passing on these guys if they're are on board. They all have great upside.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This has been one of the most boring drafts in recent memory. Two semi all-stars get traded before the draft. Virtually no trades on draft night except for Bayless for Rush. I'm just shocked, especially with most saying this would be an unpredictable draft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blazers from Grizzlies

Joey Dorsey Forward 6-7 265 

DX had him 40


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> This has been one of the most boring drafts in recent memory. Two semi all-stars get traded before the draft. Virtually no trades on draft night except for Bayless for Rush. I'm just shocked, especially with most saying this would be an unpredictable draft.


Have they completed the JO trade yet? I don't remember any trade announcements yet...same with the Blazers trade for Bayless.

5 more picks for Jordan to fall...please let the kid keep falling. I want Euro fever through these next picks.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Chalmers, CDR, Tomic, and Jordan are still available. Could we really land one of these guys at #39? I mean Chalmers is a back-up PG, but he'd be a nice insurance policy for Rose. CDR is a scoring 2. Jordan is a project who was a projected lottery guy as recently as two months ago. Tomic has starter potential.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

35, 36, 37, 38

Jordan, Tomic, Walker....God let one of them drop!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T wolves at 34

M Chalmers guard 6-2 181


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn Clippers always stealing our guys.

New plan, Bill Walker.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Clippers 

DeAndre Jordan 6-11 250


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks Luke Richard Mbah A Moute


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

One of Walker or Tomic will fall to us now!

Hopefully Paxson doesn't take Chris Douglas-Roberts just because he was Rose's teammate.

If Walker is there, you have to take him...if Bobcats take Walker, go with the 7'2" guy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blazers Asik


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OMG....I think we are going to get Bill Walker. No excuses for this much value to be there at 39. Please don't mess this up Pax!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

CDR, please!

My bet is we take Richard Hendrix instead for "need." CDR will be the better player. Just take him and run.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats Kyle Weaver 6-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

CDR or Walker. Either one.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Come On Cdrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

WEEMS??!?!?!??!?!?! who is thattttttttt. lameeeeee.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chicago Bulls 

Sonny Weems 6-5 

Woe....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sonny Weems?

What? Fire Paxson! Fire Del *****! Blow up the team.

What a ****ing disappointment, another guard, and not a guy with buttloads of potential like Bill Walker.


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

Damn I was looking for the Bulls to take Bill Walker. Walker may be the only person in this draft more athletic then Rose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NJ Nets CD Roberts


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

huh? who?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers 

Jawai


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Sonny Weems?
> 
> What? Fire Paxson! Fire Del *****! Blow up the team.
> 
> What a ****ing disappointment, another guard, and not a guy with buttloads of potential like Bill Walker.


Haha...you guys are funny. It's the second round.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sac Kings from Atlanta

Singletary guard


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn leave it to the idiot NBA to let Billy Walker fall to the Spurs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kings again

Ewing Jr. 6-8


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is this the first draft with no trades?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

9 (39) Chicago Sonny Weems 6-6 193 SG Arkansas 

The Bulls get one of the best athletes in the draft. Weems really wowed people at the NBA combine in Orlando. However, Chicago seems to have a glut of guards.

- Chad Ford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jazz from the sixers 

Tomic Center from Croatia Adriatic League all star


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SA Spurs Dragic guard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle to go to the Pistons

Trent Plaisted forward 6-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Washington takes Billy Walker


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns from Cleveland 

Hairston


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warriors 

R Hendrix forward from Bama


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Bill Walker looked like a more explosive Bonzi Wells in those highlights.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sonics from Denver

Trade! NO traded Arthur to Portland for cash

Hardin Center


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dallas Mavs 

Shane Foster 6-5 guard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami from Orlando

Darnell Jackson


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

I read on another board that on the local news they said the Bulls are working on trading Weems.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Utah Jazz Dragocevic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Houston 

Leunen Forward 6-8


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We're trading Sonny Weems for a foreigner!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Twolves Trade Chalmers to Miami for second rounder in 2009. 

Blazers from the Suns Mike Taylor from the D league


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sonics from the Hornets

Sasha Kaun Center from Kansas


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

San Antonio Spurs 

James Gist Forward


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LA Lakers 

Joe Crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston buys Walker from Washington


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit

Deron Washington 6-6 199 lbs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Last pick

Boston Celtics Erden a center from Turkey 7-1

Clippers get Mike Taylor from portland for a second round pick 2009


----------

